# Raised Garden Beds



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I wanted to share with you all. Due to me being partially paralyzed, I cannot really do regular row gardening. I can't get down to do the weeding. So I planned to build some raised garden beds this year. I can sit in a chair or stand to weed them and use the square foot gardening plan to plant everything. Problem was, I knew I would be spending a lot of money on the lumber. Then I got lucky. My neighbor told me about a sign company that received its large signs in big wooden crates and then there the crates out. We checked with them and they said take what we want. I took two crates, we added legs, and now we have two raised garden beds to start. Cost? Labor and a couple of screws...and the gas to go pick up the crates! Can't beat that!


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Very creative and a good share. If you get any pictures to share I would love to see how they work out for you. I am a big fan of raised beds. As I get older I would love to get them higher. Weeding is a real pain and the grandsons don't do as a good a job as I would like them to.


----------

